# Best prices on SFIC bases?



## SilverMaple (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm looking for the best price in SFIC (or the equivalent) bases.  Can someone help?  I don't do a ton of MP, but have a potential customer with a large order and cost is an issue for them.  Can someone recommend a supplier?  

I'll need 10-20 pounds of base, so shipping is a concern as well.


----------



## candice19 (Nov 19, 2009)

I like peakcandle.com - I think their prices are good with fast shipping.


----------



## Butterscotch (Nov 28, 2009)

I've found the best prices at Wholesale Supplies Plus. They are in Ohio.


----------



## SilverMaple (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks, but I've tried WSP's MP soap and was not impressed.  The regular soap was OK, but the ingredient list scared off customers, and their 'natural' soaps sweated terribly.

I've not had sweating issues with SFIC bases, and the ingredient list looks better on a label.


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 14, 2009)

I agree, I think wsp has the best prices for purchasing cases.


----------



## sammy (Dec 17, 2009)

SilverMaple said:
			
		

> I'm looking for the best price in SFIC (or the equivalent) bases.  Can someone help?  I don't do a ton of MP, but have a potential customer with a large order and cost is an issue for them.  Can someone recommend a supplier?
> 
> I'll need 10-20 pounds of base, so shipping is a concern as well.



 Where are you located? Shipping is a huge portion of the cost. It pays (or saves) to find a close supplier. Sammy


----------



## carillon (Jan 11, 2010)

Old thread, but I thought I would bring it back up again since there is a co-op for SFIC going on at CT right now.


----------



## Mandarin (Jan 13, 2010)

It may be an old thread, but I will pipe in to support WSP bases.  I cannot believe that their ingredient list would "scare off" anyone unless you are dealing with a totally "natural" crowd.  In which case, any base other than natural would scare off such customers.  While I like SFIC bases, not one customer of mine ever noticed the big switch when I went to WSP base.  I deal with a lot of people, so that speaks volumes to me.


----------



## Candybee (Jan 14, 2010)

I second the co-op at CT. Its going on now and you can get whatever base you like at a much better price than WSP. Plus WSP doesn't sell SFIC bases. They sell Crafters Choice. Much different base than SFIC.


----------



## carillon (Jan 18, 2010)

Mandarin said:
			
		

> It may be an old thread, but I will pipe in to support WSP bases.  I cannot believe that their ingredient list would "scare off" anyone unless you are dealing with a totally "natural" crowd.  In which case, any base other than natural would scare off such customers.  While I like SFIC bases, not one customer of mine ever noticed the big switch when I went to WSP base.  I deal with a lot of people, so that speaks volumes to me.



I think the propylene glycol on the WSP base may scare some people off, and they don't have to be from the "totally natural crowd."


----------



## SilverMaple (Jan 27, 2010)

The ingredient list with Crafter's Choice bases (what WSP sells) sounds FAR more artificial than the SFIC bases.  I sell a ton more soap since I switched to SFIC.  People were turned off by the propylene glycol and SLS.  

Crafter's Choice Pro Base:
Sorbitol, Water, Propylene Glycol, Glycerin, Sodium Stearate, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Sodium Myristate, Sodium Laurate, Triethanolamine, Titanium Dioxide 

SFIC White:
Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Elaeis Guineensis (Palm) Oil, Carthamus Tinctorius (Safflower) Seed Oil, Glycerin (kosher, of vegetable origin), Purified Water, Sodium Hydroxide (saponifying agent), Sorbitol (moisturizer), Sorbitan oleate (emulsifier), Soy bean protein (conditioner), Titanium Dioxide (mineral whitener used in opaque soaps)   

And thanks for the bump-- I will check out that co-op!


----------



## ranran (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the topic.
I hope this question is along the same lines. When I read the book, Soap Naturally, the author(s) did not like the idea of M&P products because they were not natural. I have read this topic and another regarding a group buying effort from SFIC. 
My question is, Does SFIC offer all of their soaps as natural or organic? and does this in your opinion zero out the opinion of Soap Naturally?
The authors seem to think you have to do the CP or HP yourself to have a natural product. Thoughts?


----------



## carillon (Jan 31, 2010)

SFIC offers organic white and organic clear bases.  I found this tidbit of information, which you might find interesting...

"Our soap is 100% real soap and not a combination of detergents and or surfactants, which are erroneously called soap.  Surfactants and detergents are derived from crude mineral oil ("motor" oil).  By blending them, a so-called "Syndet" bar (synthetic detergent bar) is produced.  These bars foam and wash well, may even be made in a transparent form, but deteriorate the skin with time.  Their damaging action on the skin is usually diminished by the introduction of some additives which reduce this negative effect. 

Our Glycerine Soap is a superior form of soap. It is made of pure vegetable oils (no animal testing or products) and contains a high percentage of glycerine. Glycerine is known for its property to keep on moisturizing the skin as the glycerine particles in the pores of the skin keep attracting atmospheric humidity.  Other moisturizers and emollients are also used to ensure a gentle, non-drying cleansing bar.  Many people have found that due to sensitive skin conditions our unscented soap is the only bar they can use.  We are very proud of our products that we have been manufacturing since 1967.  Try our soap and you will notice the wonderful difference a pure Glycerine Soap brings to your skin. 

Our soaps are: 

100% Pure Soap 
Only the Finest Natural Vegetable Oil Recipe 
20% Kosher Glycerine Added 
Hypo-Allergenic 
Non-Comedogenic 
No Animal Testing 
No Animal Products (unless you ask for milk to be added) 
No Detergents 
No Sulfates 
No Surfactants 
No Alcohol 
No Sugar solutions " 

Here is the ingredient list for SFIC's clear base.  For all the other m&p bases they use the same recipe but include other additives such as goat's milk, oatmeal, and titanium dioxide for a colorant.

•Coconut Oil
•Palm Oil
•Safflower Oil
•Glycerine (kosher, of vegetable origin)
•Purified Water
•Sodium Hydroxide (saponifying agent)
•Sorbitol (moisturizer)
•Sorbitan oleate (emulsifier)
•Soy bean protein (conditioner)

Natural and organic are buzz words in the marketplace right now, and are being used to make consumers think they are saving the planet by using products that claim to be natural or organic.  I think you should to ask yourself, what means "natural" to you and why it matters to you, not the author of a book.

By the way, as a reminder, if you happen to be interested in the SFIC co-op, it ends this week.


----------



## ranran (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you so much for the reply and through post. From what I have read about SFIC I thought that they were making a quality product and I am thrilled to know more than I did.

To share some exciting news, I just completed three different batches of CP soap this weekend. The first was an olive oil and coconut oil soap, the second was an oatmeal with tea and the third was a lavender linden castile. The only one that is un-molded right now is the olive oil and coconut oil soap and it came out wonderful. The batch produced 14 3 1/2 oz bars with one smaller bar we are using to test and show off. The other 14 are in a tray curing for the next four (4) weeks. Ugh! 

The oatmeal will not be read for 48 hours and the lavender linden castile will be ready tomorrow morning. I can hardly wait. It smelled really good.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Feb 17, 2010)

carillon said:
			
		

> Old thread, but I thought I would bring it back up again since there is a co-op for SFIC going on at CT right now.



Sorry for the silly question, but what is CT?  I'm new to this and trying to find all the resources I can. Thanks!


----------



## Candybee (Feb 18, 2010)

Its another forum called craft server. Used to be candle tech forum. Its a great forum for candlemakers. You should check it out.


----------



## Candybee (Feb 18, 2010)

Its another forum called craft server. Used to be candle tech forum. Its a great forum for candlemakers. You should check it out.


----------



## Meenie (Mar 2, 2010)

*What is SFIC?*

Is there a website?


----------

